# Advice please!



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Having had a gorgeous little boy thru ivf tx in 2009,I'm not sure what to do next.We were initially referred for male factor but only needed ivf in the end.2 failed fet's and a fresh cycle later and now diagnosed with unexplained infertility it appears we were misdiagnosed initially. I have had a HSG and ovulation tests which are normal,last ivf attempt got 11 eggs,9 of which fertilized-but bfn unfortunately.As I'm nearly 39,time is running out,been trying for 2yrs now,dr suggests clomid next.What do you guys think? Would love a natural conception but frightened of leaving it too late,also scared of having ivf again as I see it as a last resort and am afraid that they will tell me my eggs are too old.Also is 4-12% morphology normal (a bit worried that there is a sperm issue but cinic are neglecting to tell us!)Any input would be welcomed-I'm desperate for a little playmate for my cheeky chappy!


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

oh hon ... diddnt want to read and run ....


dont have the answers but all i will say is follow your heart and dreams ....


join us on the wishing for a miracle thread ... its lovely and the girlies are all lovely and supportive ...


wishing you all the luck in the world whatever you decide ...


never give up on your dreams, it can and will happen !!!


lots love daisy xx


----------

